

The man who reinvented the keyboard -- twice - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/01/05/swype.kushler/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
taylorbuley
"These companies don't want to license Swype. They want to buy us." --Mike
McSherry, Swype CEO

Whom I wonder?

A fraction of a penny per phone or a sellout to Google.. not hard for me to
see where I'd put my money (in the bank)

